# Who are largest shareholders in the banks



## aamstudent (31 May 2009)

Yesterday, a friend insisted that 200 wealthy individuals own the majority of aib.  That does not sound right to me.  I expected pension funds and other investment funds to own the bulk of the shares.  I know that large shareholding are usually disclosed.  is it possible to find out who owns aib - by category - say pension funds, investment funds, individual shareholders, employees etc


----------



## smiley (1 Jun 2009)

hi..you are correct...your friend is wrong.

Its owned mostly by institutions..investment funds etc....and thousands of individual shareholders.

have a look here...
http://finance.yahoo.com/q/mh?s=AIB

if you really have time on your hands you can always inspect the shareholder register. You might have to visit company hq.


----------



## Sunny (2 Jun 2009)

According to bloomberg, Irish Life and Bank Of Ireland Asset Management are the two biggest shareholders in AIB which you would expect. Just like you would expect AIB Asset Management to be one of the biggest shareholders in BOI.


----------



## smiley (2 Jun 2009)

And AIB are a large shareholder in M&T bank, and M&T bank are a large shareholder in AIB and so on.....

Actually this highlights are linked all the banks are, and the detrimental knock on effect is has when one large institution goes belly up aka Lehman taking lots of other banks with them.


----------



## Thomas22 (2 Jun 2009)

Can anyone get the Anglo share register before it was nationalized?


----------



## BernieMadoff (3 Jun 2009)

i believe that hensons (or hendersons) were the largest shareholders in BOI until very recently when they began to offload their holding. It generally is the large institutional entities who hold the lions share. In effect it means that individual shareholders have no say in how the bank is run.

They generally transfer their voting rights to the board by proxy who just vote how they see fit. this is made worse by the fact that the non-executive directors tend to form golden circles.

It is not uncommon to find that the majority of non-executive directors are directors of other large institutions and vice-versa and this has led to allegations that there are no incesntives to exercise due constraint on issues such as executive pay etc.


----------



## smiley (3 Jun 2009)

Bernie...i see you have an internet connection in your jail cell! In fairness, your no one to preach about corporate compliance...  lol lol


----------



## huskerdu (3 Jun 2009)

smiley said:


> Bernie...i see you have an internet connection in your jail cell! In fairness, your no one to preach about corporate compliance...  lol lol


 
No, but if you want to know about corporate governance and how to avoid it, Bernies your man.


----------



## green-shoots (18 Jun 2009)

What concerns me is the possible and some say likely involvement of government senior figures past and present in bank ownership and managment system  .New York Tribune  Reporter was noted as saying that it was his opinion  that Ireland was unsafe for investment purposes not because of the property decline but because  observers were concerned that a single  figure was controlling the Irish banking institutions .They cited the ease of movement of  money between banks Anglo to IPBS to INBS etc as an example of  not just collusion  but of a common decision making process   Also 'the Anglo bail out'  was seen as using state funds to benefit a number of figures who have a close association with Fianna Fail who would otherwise have lost substantial sums . They say the decision being made by the Finance minister are to benefit some section other than the general populace and they see this as the country seeking deeper into the mire of corruption. The Irish Press retain a respectable silence in relation to these comments so the independence of our press is another worrying factor.Any economy where politicians were making policy to benefit themselves financially is doomed  and this is why Ireland is being likened now to South American states and  Eastern bloc states ,An economy where such relationships prosper simply fails . We should know we  have immigrants from Eastern Europe  , countries where the fight against governmental corruption was lost with tragic consequences for the people .
Foreign observers say that green shoots would be emerging here as they are all over the world but the banks will not allow this to happen .The foreign observers say that there is a lid being kept on the irish economy. and they blame political corruption allied to banking corruption and a coalition of both


----------



## onq (18 Jun 2009)

Green-Shoots, are you really George Lee in disguise?
Is this yet another anti-FF rant under cover of expressed concerns?
Because not all of us have forgotten about a certain Mr. Hand or Mr. Lowry.
Mr. Hand allegedly asked Frank Dunlop for IR£250,000 - dwarfing the other "contributions" on Quarryvale/Liffey Valley.
Mr. Lowry set out as a brass-necked Fine Gael White Knight to expose a Fianna Fáil Golden Circle, but ended up exposed himself as being beholden to a Mr. Dunne.
Finally I note that you seem to have drifted a little off your own topic - from Shareholders of all the Banks to Debtors of Anglo-Irish Bank.

If you're going to post a rant will you at least do it a little less obviously and in the proper forum? TIA.

ONQ


----------



## smiley (18 Jun 2009)

And for gods sake greenshoots, if you are posting please use paragraphs! Cheers


----------



## dublinli (19 Jun 2009)

"The _*New York Tribune*_ was an American newspaper, first established by Horace Greeley in 1841, which was long considered one of the leading newspapers in the United States. In 1924 it was merged with the _New York Herald_ to form the _New York Herald Tribune_, which ceased publication in 1967." 
this is waht I got when I typed in google new yor tribune, is this post a joke?
I think you can extend the same theory to involvement of the same Irish guy in the bank bailouts of UK and US, we control the world. Greattttt!!!


----------



## leesider29 (21 Jun 2009)

there is a lot of talk about shareholders but who are the bondholders in irish banks? and what is the difference between the 2?

heard a lot of commentary on the bondholders and I would like if someone could clarify it for me.....thanks


----------



## leesider29 (3 Jul 2009)

Clarified the above for myself! 

Now why is it that you and me are being asked to bail out the banks when the vast majority never actually invested in them?? why are these bondholders not being made to suffer first?? Who are these people that they are being put before the Irish citizens??

I think Lenihan mentioned it is to do with reputation well our reputation will be in tatters when we go bankrupt anyway so I guess it is down to who you want to protect Mr. Lenihan.....the bondholders or the tax payers!


----------



## Raskolnikov (6 Jul 2009)

leesider29 said:


> Clarified the above for myself!
> 
> Now why is it that you and me are being asked to bail out the banks when the vast majority never actually invested in them?? why are these bondholders not being made to suffer first?? Who are these people that they are being put before the Irish citizens??
> 
> I think Lenihan mentioned it is to do with reputation well our reputation will be in tatters when we go bankrupt anyway so I guess it is down to who you want to protect Mr. Lenihan.....the bondholders or the tax payers!


That is an interesting question.

When General Motors went into bankruptcy, the bondholders had their investments converted into equity. The sky hasn't exactly fallen in for GM because of this decision, so I don't see why we aren't taking a closer look at it.


----------

